# Vote of thanks



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I would like to propose a big vote of thanks to CHARLIE J for the time and effort he has put in accepting orders, collating information, answering numerous questions, packing ,labeling and posting all the items.

ALSO for his patience in dealing with his "CUSTOMERS:sheep:".

THANKS CHARLIE.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

I didn't order anything however i just want to show my appreciation for the fantastic forum spirit Charlie has shown in organising this. Well done Charlie


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you I'm just glad I've been able to do my bit to help keep the spirit of this wonderful community going, plenty of you have been of a great help to me, far far more than a lot of you could ever guess.

I think the loss of the forum over the Xmas period brought home just how much we all depend on this place and each other.

A community should be more than the simple sum of it's parts and I think everyone here adds to this. I tried a few of the other large coffee forums before finding a home here and I think despite the occasional spat between people ( guilty as charged M'Lord on this count) we have something very very special here, not only a great body of knowledge about all things coffee but a willingness to share that knowledge without all the "weenie wagging" that seems to pollute many other forums.

So from me I'd just like to say thanks to all of you for helping me through some very very hard times and sharing the good times as well. Special thanks must go to Glenn for creating this community.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Agreed! Thank you Charlie. It looks like it was a nightmare!

Thanks again!

David


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

I must agree - this must have taken *hours*, a herculean effort. Many thanks, Charlie


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Yeah, big thanks Charlie. It must have taken a lot of effort to do this all.


----------



## andyt23 (Nov 24, 2013)

*Thanks Charlie! *


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I couldn't have done it without the help of MrBoots as money launderer extraordinaire, and the help also of Eyedee as mailroom assistant, so also big thanks to those two.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Cheers Charlie - sterling effort.


----------



## Nimrod (Jan 20, 2014)

Charlie. Thank you very much. Joined this forum as a result of your group buy. Sincerely appreciated.


----------

